# What is a milliliter?!



## SHiBBY (24/7/18)

Seems simple enough right? But apparently it's not. You see, it has come to my attention that not all syringes are created equally. You may have seen me ranting about bland tasting juices, and today I took one full 1ml syringe and poured it into the next... and the next... and the next, and none of them had the same reading as the next or the first which begs the question: What is a true milliliter?! How do I know if I use a 1ml, 5ml, 10ml, 20ml and 50ml syringe to make my DIY juices, that all have the same standards when it comes to what is defined as one milliliter?

I was told that it's more accurate to use drops, but then I can't very well drop out 32ml of VG, nor will a drop of VG be the same as PG? What's the right way to measure all the components of a recipe?

Your help is appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (24/7/18)

SHiBBY said:


> Seems simple enough right? But apparently it's not. You see, it has come to my attention that not all syringes are created equally. You may have seen me ranting about bland tasting juices, and today I took one full 1ml syringe and poured it into the next... and the next... and the next, and none of them had the same reading as the next or the first which begs the question: What is a true milliliter?! How do I know if I use a 1ml, 5ml, 10ml, 20ml and 50ml syringe to make my DIY juices, that all have the same standards when it comes to what is defined as one milliliter?
> 
> I was told that it's more accurate to use drops, but then I can't very well drop out 32ml of VG, nor will a drop of VG be the same as PG? What's the right way to measure all the components of a recipe?
> 
> Your help is appreciated



Scrap all that and mix by weight. Easier, cleaner, faster and much more accurate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 16


----------



## BumbleBee (24/7/18)

@SHiBBY you need a good scale, syringes are a pain in the... erm... they’re messy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Willielieb (24/7/18)

yeah use a scale , i used syringes aswell until i saw the light xD . they are rather cheap and very useful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (24/7/18)

SHiBBY said:


> I was told that it's more accurate to use drops



No, different bottles dispense different sized drops depending on the dropper tip. A 10ml PET bottle with a needle tip, such as the bottles used by Blck now, delivers much smaller drops than their old HDPE bottles.

With syringes as with most cheap mass-produced items, accuracy won't be great. You would really need a proper set of lab-grade syringes. The scales we use probably aren't very accurate either but they'll be better than syringes. Not least because the scale display can show differences down to 0.01g. You will never judge 0.01ml with your eye, regardless of how accurate the syringe is. So, as per others' advice, I'd recommend buying a scale.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (24/7/18)

Using a scale is the best way.
Was watching an episode of breaking bad where they mix water in a tanker of methylene. Also there was a thread once about the flavours loosing potency over time.
I always think what's stopping a retailer or the manufacturer to add some pg in some concentrates to make some extra bucks. Afterall 10 ml of concetrate cost around r25 and one ml of Pg in it means an extra profit of r2.5. I am not saying or accusing any vendor, just a thought.
We are all so particular about measuring Cc's and ml's and mg's but what if the batch itself is loose and lacks potency. There are no tests that we can do to measure the potency of a concentrate, even if there is it will be too time consuming for an individual to do for the limited quantity he produces for personal consumption. 
So I just do my best when mixing and mention my juice in my prayers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (25/7/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Using a scale is the best way.
> Was watching an episode of breaking bad where they mix water in a tanker of methylene. Also there was a thread once about the flavours loosing potency over time.
> I always think what's stopping a retailer or the manufacturer to add some pg in some concentrates to make some extra bucks. Afterall 10 ml of concetrate cost around r25 and one ml of Pg in it means an extra profit of r2.5. I am not saying or accusing any vendor, just a thought.
> We are all so particular about measuring Cc's and ml's and mg's but what if the batch itself is loose and lacks potency. There no tests that we can do to measure the potency of a concentrate, even if there is it will be too time consuming for an individual to do.
> So I just do my best when mixing and mention my juice in my prayers.


Coming back to the original question, a milliliter is a volume measure of one cubic centimeter. 

Even earths gravitational field is not consistent over its entire surface, so even a scale does not secure total accuracy. Admittedly, for the most part variations are insignificant in terms of our purpose. The potential margin of error on small volume mixes is larger than on larger volumes. A 0.25 milliliter error on a 1ml addition in a 10ml mix is far more significant than the same error on the 3ml of concentrate in a in a 30ml mix. That is the reason I mix 30ml testers of new recipes.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (25/7/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (25/7/18)

It's simply inaccurate syringes. a millilitre is a thousandth of a litre. A litre is always a litre and a millilitre is always a millilitre it never changes there are no variants or margin of error. Those that suggest getting scales can be very pricey if the scales are not expensive sophisticated ones they are likely to have nearly as much inaccuracy has syringes (although maybe not quite as inaccurate). Personally i mix 100ml mixes at a time so i'm more than happy to stick with syringes but would agree very good scales would be better for small mixes but be prepared to upset the bank manager else you might as well not bother.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (25/7/18)

Timwis said:


> It's simply inaccurate syringes. a millilitre is a thousandth of a litre. A litre is always a litre and a millilitre is always a millilitre it never changes there are no variants or margin of error. Those that suggest getting scales can be very pricey if the scales are not expensive sophisticated ones they are likely to have nearly as much inaccuracy has syringes (although maybe not quite as inaccurate). Personally i mix 100ml mixes at a time so i'm more than happy to stick with syringes but would agree very good scales would be better for small mixes but be prepared to upset the bank manager else you might as well not bother.


I'm sure you didn't mix up the syringes and scales preference here which makes me curious. Why syringes for the large and scales for the little?

Another thing that I think you're overlooking: When mixing a recipe from a mixer found on ATF or ELR, I'm sure said mixer when creating and mixing the recipe probably used a scale or syringe very much similar to what we all would use...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (25/7/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I'm sure you didn't mix up the syringes and scales preference here which makes me curious. Why syringes for the large and scales for the little?
> 
> Another thing that I think you're overlooking: When mixing a recipe from a mixer found on ATF or ELR, I'm sure said mixer when creating and mixing the recipe probably used a scale or syringe very much similar to what we all would use...


I would use syringes full stop so no mixing up of preferences i just think there is more of a case for buying expensive scales if making small amounts because slight inaccuracies would make a bigger difference to a small quantity mix. Just my opinion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (25/7/18)

Timwis said:


> I would use syringes full stop so no mixing up of preferences i just think there is more of a case for buying expensive scales if making small amounts because slight inaccuracies would make a bigger difference to a small quantity mix. Just my opinion.


The thing is the scales are not expensive at all, it's way more convenient, it's accurate, it's less messy, and it takes less than half the time than mixing with syringes. Give it a go...if you don't like it after giving it a fair chance, I'll buy the scale from you at the price you paid for it. (Have a look at the small one on Blck)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (25/7/18)

Steyn777 said:


> The thing is the scales are not expensive at all, it's way more convenient, it's accurate, it's less messy, and it takes less than half the time than mixing with syringes. Give it a go...if you don't like it after giving it a fair chance, I'll buy the scale from you at the price you paid for it. (Have a look at the small one on Blck)



Lol, the courier fees from the UK will be more than the scale.

I think @Timwis refer to the more expensive laboratory grade scales that commercial juice makers and mixing pro's use. Yes those ones can be very pricey but is very accurate.

For personal use the smaller jewelry scales are fine to use.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (25/7/18)

Steyn777 said:


> The thing is the scales are not expensive at all, it's way more convenient, it's accurate, it's less messy, and it takes less than half the time than mixing with syringes. Give it a go...if you don't like it after giving it a fair chance, I'll buy the scale from you at the price you paid for it. (Have a look at the small one on Blck)


If scales say it's 100g on them how do you know it's 100g? scales vary in price right up to very expensive. The expensive one's are expensive for a reason, accuracy. I have worked at a place where all equipment (including scales) have to be regularly calibrated because over time they get less accurate.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigb (25/7/18)

One thing I learnt at a previous job about statutory reporting that applies to this situation too... 

It's OK to be wrong, as long as you are consistently wrong. So if you use the same syringes with the same margin of error everytime, your end result will always be the same. This allows you to make subsequent micro adjustments to suit your tastes that should result in a consistent vape.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Steyn777 (25/7/18)

Timwis said:


> If scales say it's 100g on them how do you know it's 100g? scales vary in price right up to very expensive. The expensive one's are expensive for a reason, accuracy. I have worked at a place where all equipment (including scales) have to be regularly calibrated because over time they get less accurate.


I fully understand your point @Timwis but if we go down this route then 1st start with, When ID10-T mixed up Mother of Dragons, when he measured the dragonfruit, how do we know that scale was accurate? And before the end of the day we start questioning things like, "how do I know that what I see as the colour red, is the same colour Jason sees as red"? Things just spiral down from there man.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Gimli (25/7/18)

I can agree that scales will be more accurate than syringes, but going back to the original post. 
Technically all recipes are just a ratio between ingredients so if you are using a cheap syringe or even a scale, as long as all the ingredients are measures with the same instruments, then the end result should be the same, wouldn't it?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SHiBBY (25/7/18)

Thanks for all the feedback 

While minor differences would not be a problem as long as all the ingredients are added using a single syringe (i.e. the concentrate ratios would match that of the recipe), the particular 1ml syringe I was using turned out to only be around 0.6ml whilst the larger syringes used for measuring the pg, vg and nic all had matching "actual" 1ml's, ergo my flavour was heavily muted and I did not understand why.

I realised the error and went ahead and added another set of concentrate to sort it out, which immediately tasted better. Unfortunately, the experience has made me lose all trust in syringes. I might scrap all my syringes and buy a matching set from the same manufacturer to ensure that 1ml = 1ml, and then get a scale too for good measure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (25/7/18)

The one thing i need......a scale! 

Been using drops for the last couple months and a 0.5ml syringe and juices are full of flavor but flip its a mission to sit and count to 40 drops of one flavor...lol

With BLCK's thin tip bottles, i usually add another two drops above the calculated drops due to the drops being smaller than the PET bottle tips.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (25/7/18)

Steyn777 said:


> The thing is the scales are not expensive at all, it's way more convenient, it's accurate, it's less messy, and it takes less than half the time than mixing with syringes. Give it a go...if you don't like it after giving it a fair chance, I'll buy the scale from you at the price you paid for it. (Have a look at the small one on Blck)


 @Steyn777 this one bud? Any good for a beginner with a beginner budget?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (25/7/18)

Sorry for the slight deviation above but very interesting read cos as its stands my cart on BLCK is about to be checked out with many syringes included in the order....now I question that and if a scale would be better!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (25/7/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @Steyn777 this one bud? Any good for a beginner with a beginner budget?
> View attachment 139844


Thats the one I have been using. Can mix anything from 10ml to 100ml comfortably.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (25/7/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @Steyn777 this one bud? Any good for a beginner with a beginner budget?
> View attachment 139844


I can attest for the slightly bigger one. If you can get that rather. But if this is all the budget allows, at least it will provide consistency.



Ruwaid said:


> Sorry for the slight deviation above but very interesting read cos as its stands my cart on BLCK is about to be checked out with many syringes included in the order....now I question that and if a scale would be better!


Trash the syringes, get a scale. It's an upfront investment but worth it in happiness and satisfaction.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (25/7/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Sorry for the slight deviation above but very interesting read cos as its stands my cart on BLCK is about to be checked out with many syringes included in the order....now I question that and if a scale would be better!



Get the Scale! 

Will be putting in my order as well today from BLCK and do the switch to scales. 

Actually cannot believe i have been battling like this for 2+ years while DIYing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SHiBBY (25/7/18)

Looks like BLCK actually has a lot of awesome useful DIY accessories to ease the process  In the end its a laboratory process and should be treated as such I guess. These Dischem syringes into a glass in front of my laptop is not cutting it anymore. I want to make decent stuff. Might as well invest another 500 bucks and get some decent gear. Also need to build another magnetic stirrer and/or shaker to prep my brews for the ultrasonic. Theres such an awesome Nitecore heated stirred in the classfieds at the moment but I can't afford that type of expense right now. Baby steps

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777 (25/7/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @Steyn777 this one bud? Any good for a beginner with a beginner budget?
> View attachment 139844


Absolutely. I use the exact same one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (25/7/18)

SHiBBY said:


> Looks like BLCK actually has a lot of awesome useful DIY accessories to ease the process  In the end its a laboratory process and should be treated as such I guess. These Dischem syringes into a glass in front of my laptop is not cutting it anymore. I want to make decent stuff. Might as well invest another 500 bucks and get some decent gear. Also need to build another magnetic stirrer and/or shaker to prep my brews for the ultrasonic. Theres such an awesome Nitecore heated stirred in the classfieds at the moment but I can't afford that type of expense right now. Baby steps


@SHiBBY just for the fun of the whole experience, trying everything etc...and just because I KNOW what the shift did for me, if you have a few Rands lying around, get a small scale from Blck and try it out...just for incase there's a sudden medical supply shortage that strikes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BubiSparks (25/7/18)

Timwis said:


> If scales say it's 100g on them how do you know it's 100g



Simple @Timwis - Buy a set of calibration weights -they are cheap ($1.20 for 5g, $2.20 for 50g). I paid around US$ 6.00 for my scale and it is accurate to +/- 0.02g. Linearity is good from 5-300g too. These cheap scales are fine for our purpose.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB (25/7/18)

I use the R240 larger scale from Blck. I bought a 200g calibration weight and occasionally pop that onto the scale just to see. It always reads as either 199.xx or 200.xx. So it's fine for my needs. I'm actually more worried about concentrates losing potency than about scale inaccuracies. A concentrate losing 15% of its fresh potency will affect my mixes an awful lot more than adding 0.79 instead of 0.8g to a mix because the scale was slightly out. 

In many cases, the weight of a single drop will mean that you don't hit the exact amount specified by the recipe. Depending on the bottle, a drop can be up to 0.03g. If I need to add 0.2g and I add until I reach 0.19g, what do I do now? Leave it slightly short, or add another drop and potentially go up to 0.22? For me, it doesn't matter. I seriously doubt I'll be tasting the difference on 99.5% of concentrates. With Flv Rich Cinnamon, Inw Waffle, FA Dark Bean and Tiramisu as the obvious exceptions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## SHiBBY (25/7/18)

Did some Googling now, and first of all found THIS dude selling scales just down the road from me, which is convenient  Secondly, I guess the biggest question when getting into mixing by weight is: What does VG/PG/Nic/Flavour actually weigh? And to that end, I found THIS. Have a look and let me know if it matches what you guys are using? I make use of eJuice Me Up to keep track of all my recipes and these weights have to be manually specified in order to make use of mixing by weight.

If I get that scale tonight, I'm making that bubblegum milk again and comparing it to last night's batch. Hopefully the difference is mind-blowing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (25/7/18)

SHiBBY said:


> Did some Googling now, and first of all found THIS dude selling scales just down the road from me, which is convenient  Secondly, I guess the biggest question when getting into mixing by weight is: What does VG/PG/Nic/Flavour actually weigh? And to that end, I found THIS. Have a look and let me know if it matches what you guys are using? I make use of eJuice Me Up to keep track of all my recipes and these weights have to be manually specified in order to make use of mixing by weight.
> 
> If I get that scale tonight, I'm making that bubblegum milk again and comparing it to last night's batch. Hopefully the difference is mind-blowing


In terms of weights the linked post is as recommended. Jst note concentrates to be at 1g per 1ml as stated in the lower text of the redit post. Most credible recipies are developed using this standard.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (25/7/18)

Concentrates, even VG-based concentrates, are always 1ml = 1g. Your recipe will be out otherwise as almost all mixers use 1ml = 1g in developing recipes. As I explained in the primer, the goal is not to be scientifically accurate, it's to reproduce exactly the juice that the recipe developer created.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal_Geo (25/7/18)

Most good lab glass, syringes and whatnot have an uncertainty - Like +- a certain amount  

The right way to measure would depend on several factors, like density and whatnot. For instance, some of the stuff I use in my lab will have a volumetric ratio of 7:23 and a weight ratio that is very different! 

I suppose at some point I should look at all this in more detail, but I so busy playing with my roll of wire and new.. stuff.  

I could write up a guide on how to mix stuff in a lab, and someone could edit it with all the needed vaping things

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## RichJB (25/7/18)

The thing is that recipe developers don't mix under lab conditions. The only goal with DIY is to get the same juice in your bottle as the recipe developer had in theirs. The more metrology is applied, the less likely that becomes. This is why DIY opted for 1ml = 1g. If we adopted the true specific gravity of concentrates, it would require manufacturers to list the specific gravity of every concentrate on the market, and for mixers to download and enter those specific gravities into their recipe calculators. The chances of that ever happening are very low. So KISS applies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SHiBBY (25/7/18)

RichJB said:


> The thing is that recipe developers don't mix under lab conditions. The only goal with DIY is to get the same juice in your bottle as the recipe developer had in theirs. The more metrology is applied, the less likely that becomes. This is why DIY opted for 1ml = 1g. If we adopted the true specific gravity of concentrates, it would require manufacturers to list the specific gravity of every concentrate on the market, and for mixers to download and enter those specific gravities into their recipe calculators. The chances of that ever happening are very low. So KISS applies.



That's all I want. When people rave about a recipe, I want to make it and have the same experience, not make it and spend the next week wondering if steeping will somehow magically add more flavour to what off the bat is a pretty bland juice, then realise that my syringes were most likely hand-marked with the charred whisker of a mountain lion by a deaf-mute monk in a cave at night using only matches and fireflies for light.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Apollo (25/7/18)

Scale all the way, As far as I remember/know the viscosity conversion for Milliliter to Grams for VG is (ml x 1.26) and for PG (incl. Nic) (ml x 1.038)
It worked for me right up untill the moment I got gatvol of my girlfriend telling me her living room looks like scene from the breaking bad...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SHiBBY (25/7/18)

They say necessity is the mother of invention. I found that eJuice Me Up was not saving my mg/ml values and seeing as they're quite specific I wanted something that tracked it more clearly. I also wanted something that would give me an incremental weight, thus allowing me to gooi a jar on the scale and just adding each ingredient in order till the weight reaches the indicated total value, and in that spirit I quickly threw together THIS badboy which I'l be using with my scale henceforth. I compared some of my recipes to that in eJMU and they match nicely. Feel free to give it a go and send me your feedback 

UPDATE: Quickly added VG/PG levels for nic as well. Silly omission haha. Also added a reference sheet of default g/ml values to reference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (25/7/18)

DIY Juice Calc already has all the weights added for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SHiBBY (25/7/18)

RichJB said:


> DIY Juice Calc already has all the weights added for you.



Awesome! Thanks I'll give it a bash

UPDATE: Jeez, that app is super hardcore! Tracking cost and everything... But... It doesn't seem to track incremental weight as the ingredients get added, which is one of the big factors that led to me creating that Excel sheet. I know it's simple, but it's time consuming constantly adding the weight up separately as you go along  (Or so I would assume)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (25/7/18)

I use vape tool pro on android, the paid version. Works really well for me. Costs R32.99, though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (25/7/18)

SHiBBY said:


> Awesome! Thanks I'll give it a bash
> 
> UPDATE: Jeez, that app is super hardcore! Tracking cost and everything... But... It doesn't seem to track incremental weight as the ingredients get added, which is one of the big factors that led to me creating that Excel sheet. I know it's simple, but it's time consuming constantly adding the weight up separately as you go along  (Or so I would assume)


Just hit the tare buton after each addition. It sets the scale back to zero on the current weight so you only need to focus on individual concentrate weights.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SHiBBY (25/7/18)

Raindance said:


> Just hit the tare buton after each addition. It sets the scale back to zero on the current weight so you only need to focus on individual concentrate weights.
> 
> Regards



Awesome, thanks. Now that I actually have a scale it all makes a lot more sense.

Made the same bubblegum milk as last night and it tastes infinitely better than the syringe version. Thanks boys

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Vilaishima (25/7/18)

I have proper glass syringes with surgical steel tips that I used when I had a beard oil business. They are very accurate but compared to a scale for mixing your own juice they are a pain in the ass. And everything just takes much longer.

Even a 200g max weight pocket scale of R100 will be easier to use and be accurate enough.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/7/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @Steyn777 this one bud? Any good for a beginner with a beginner budget?
> View attachment 139844


I got this scale in a china mall for r50. Steeping is the best way magnetic stirrer doesn't make much difference according to me. I made one for myself and now only use to mix the juices.
A coffee frother like this one does the job of mixing well and then leave it to steep.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GMJR (26/7/18)

Morning All
I think BLCK enjoyed this conversation i also got me one of there scales yesterday after reading all of your conversations and 
it really works 100% better than the syringes. Thanks for the advice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA (26/7/18)

GMJR said:


> Morning All
> I think BLCK enjoyed this conversation i also got me one of there scales yesterday after reading all of your conversations and
> it really works 100% better than the syringes. Thanks for the advice.



cant wait to try mine out tonight. Actually put my Mixing session on hold last night just to wait for my scale!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## craigb (26/7/18)

SHiBBY said:


> They say necessity is the mother of invention. I found that eJuice Me Up was not saving my mg/ml values and seeing as they're quite specific I wanted something that tracked it more clearly. I also wanted something that would give me an incremental weight, thus allowing me to gooi a jar on the scale and just adding each ingredient in order till the weight reaches the indicated total value, and in that spirit I quickly threw together THIS badboy which I'l be using with my scale henceforth. I compared some of my recipes to that in eJMU and they match nicely. Feel free to give it a go and send me your feedback


screw the calculator. Nice site man. Whats the password for protected articles? 


StompieZA said:


> cant wait to try mine out tonight. Actually put my Mixing session on hold last night just to wait for my scale!


The best thing is the flow of mixing with the scale. (your routine may have a slightly different sequence of events)

line up concentrates and bases
put bottle on scale
tare
open next flavour 
add flavour
close flavour
tare
repeat 5 - 7 as needed
pick up bottle
swirl bottle 
sniff bottle
sigh contentedly
place bottle back on scale
tare
shake nicotine (PG based so it doesn't degrade too quickly)
shake nicotine some more
give the nicotine another good shake 
one last nicotine shake for good luck
open nicotine
add nicotine
close nicotine
tare
open pg
take nozzle off VG, put on PG bottle (only got one nozzle cap left for some reason)
add PG
tare
switch cap back to VG bottle
close PG bottle
add VG
swear at the spilled VG
finish adding VG
close VG
tare (???)
put cap on bottle 
shake the latest evil creation ( evil is the safe word for delicious)
go back to step 1 for next juice
Wow, thats a lot of steps. But once the routine kicks in, I find it very Zen (definitely deserves the capital 'Z') . There's usually a bit more swearing along the way because I don't usually plug the laptop in and it goes into power saving and I keep forgetting to twitch the mouse to keep it awake. When I first started with using syringes there was a lot more swearing, a heck of a lot more mess, and a lot less fun. 

Now, after the last juice is mixed, just give the scale a quick wipe with a damp cloth, maybe wipe a few drops of base off the table (like literally less than 5), pack up and move on. No muss no fuss.


Happy mixing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA (26/7/18)

craigb said:


> screw the calculator. Nice site man. Whats the password for protected articles?
> 
> The best thing is the flow of mixing with the scale. (your routine may have a slightly different sequence of events)
> 
> ...



You pretty much summed up my mixing style right there lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb (26/7/18)

StompieZA said:


> You pretty much summed up my mixing style right there lol


Must be the east rand method

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GMJR (26/7/18)

StompieZA said:


> cant wait to try mine out tonight. Actually put my Mixing session on hold last night just to wait for my scale!


You wont be disipointed

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SHiBBY (26/7/18)

craigb said:


> screw the calculator. Nice site man. Whats the password for protected articles?



Thanks man  I used to update it a lot but I've been on a pretty lengthy contract lately which limits my daytime site tweaking and writing, but I'll get back into it sometime. I love writing, as should be evident by the walls of text I throw on here haha.



craigb said:


> Wow, thats a lot of steps. But once the routine kicks in, I find it very Zen (definitely deserves the capital 'Z') . There's usually a bit more swearing along the way because I don't usually plug the laptop in and it goes into power saving and I keep forgetting to twitch the mouse to keep it awake. When I first started with using syringes there was a lot more swearing, a heck of a lot more mess, and a lot less fun.



That happened to me last night. Before I opted for the continuous tare option, I tried to just do the cumulative weight calculation and the scale consequently turned off mid mix, turning on again to a nice "0.00" reading. Then I cursed a few times and did the tare-per-flavour style from there on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (26/7/18)

SHiBBY said:


> That happened to me last night. Before I opted for the continuous tare option, I tried to just do the cumulative weight calculation and the scale consequently turned off mid mix, turning on again to a nice "0.00" reading. Then I cursed a few times and did the tare-per-flavour style from there on.


and nothing can protect us from our own stupidity and failure to pay attention. I was mixing last night, opened the recipe in the calculator, updated the PG/VG ratios, moved the nic strength from 3mg to 2mg and went to change the volume I was mixing. After each of these changes I gleefully watched the calculator adjust the measurements needed. Proceeded to change the volume to mix from 100ml to 60ml, but forgot to tab out of the field. Didn't notice that the measurements hadn't changed, so unwittingly I was trying to mix 100mls of juice in a 60 ml bottle.

I'm staring at the bottle as I type this wondering if I should or maybe I shouldn't. It's my current favourite recipe too...

Meh, the worst that can happen is its too strong and I have to put it into something bigger and dilute it. I'm not a pedant with the stuff I mix myself, so it can't really be too disastrous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SHiBBY (26/7/18)

craigb said:


> and nothing can protect us from our own stupidity and failure to pay attention. I was mixing last night, opened the recipe in the calculator, updated the PG/VG ratios, moved the nic strength from 3mg to 2mg and went to change the volume I was mixing. After each of these changes I gleefully watched the calculator adjust the measurements needed. Proceeded to change the volume to mix from 100ml to 60ml, but forgot to tab out of the field. Didn't notice that the measurements hadn't changed, so unwittingly I was trying to mix 100mls of juice in a 60 ml bottle.
> 
> I'm staring at the bottle as I type this wondering if I should or maybe I shouldn't. It's my current favourite recipe too...
> 
> Meh, the worst that can happen is its too strong and I have to put it into something bigger and dilute it. I'm not a pedant with the stuff I mix myself, so it can't really be too disastrous.



Sounds like the bubblegum milk I made first with the syringes. Found the 1ml syringe to just be 0.6ml, then just doubled up all the ingredients to the same VG/PG/NIC base. Can always do with a smidge more flavour lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Humbolt (26/7/18)

I thought these brainfarts only happened to me, ended up feeling like an idiot.
I switched over from using VG nic to PG nic, so I changed my recipe to reflect that. But I did this change when purchasing my goodies, when it came to mixing time, I used the last of my VG nic but didn't change the designation in the calculator. Realised the problem afterwards and it didn't turn out to be a complete disaster, as instead of being a 70/30 VG/PG mix, its now 75/35.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## StompieZA (27/7/18)

Soooooooo....had a GREAT mixing session last night and the scale works like a charm!! Actually enjoyed mixing again where previously it was such a mission! 

Need to get a 200g weight to calibrate my scale, its out by 0.02 grams but i highly doubt it will make a difference.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (27/7/18)

StompieZA said:


> Soooooooo....had a GREAT mixing session last night and the scale works like a charm!! Actually enjoyed mixing again where previously it was such a mission!
> 
> Need to get a 200g weight to calibrate my scale, its out by 0.02 grams but i highly doubt it will make a difference.


Just make sure your scale is standing on a absolutely flat surface, I noticed that the slightest unevenness causes the scale to warp ever so slightly and mess around with the readouts. Placing it on a piece of perspex or glass helps with ensuring this does not happen.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## StompieZA (27/7/18)

Thanks bud, yeah was using the kitchen marble counter top so im pretty sure it is flat i hope! haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SHiBBY (27/7/18)

Raindance said:


> Just make sure your scale is standing on a absolutely flat surface, I noticed that the slightest unevenness causes the scale to warp ever so slightly and mess around with the readouts. Placing it on a piece of perspex or glass helps with ensuring this does not happen.
> 
> Regards



And don't breathe on it, mine fluctuates with every breath that hits it. Yes, I'm dead serious.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## craigb (27/7/18)

SHiBBY said:


> And don't breathe on it, mine fluctuates with every breath that hits it. Yes, I'm dead serious.


even mixing by the door and have breeze gently blow over can cause it to rack up 0.01mg or such.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

